# pot-bau - Wie "Boden" mit "Rohr" verbinden?



## K4R4cH0w (14. Juli 2008)

Hi.
Ich finde das Thema ExtremeBenchen sehr interessant und spiele mit dem Gedanken mir einen Pot zu bauen. Für den Anfang sollte Alluminium als "Basis" für Dice ausreichen (bin ja Anfänger). Der Bau an sich sollte für mich auch kein Problem werden, da mein Arbeitgeber alles nötige an Werkzeug/Maschinen parat hält. Nur, wie verbinde ich den "Boden" mit dem "Rohr" am besten? könnte ich den Boden und das Rohr planen und einfach bündig verschweißen? Passendes Gerät für Allu ist vorhanden...oder müssen die beiden unbedingt "ineinandergreifen"?
LG


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (14. Juli 2008)

Hiho,

Naja es wäre schon nicht schlecht, wenn das eine ins andere "greift", weil sonst läuft dir ja der Pot aus, das ist sicherlich nicht sehr Vorteilhaft. 
Hast du schoneinmal an eine Übermaßpassung gedacht? da brauchste keine Löt oder Schweißarbeiten (oder ähnliches) 
Das mit den schweißen geht natürlich auch, dürfte aber etwas länger dauern als eine Ü-Passung.
Du kannst natürlich auch alles aus einen Aluteil drehen/fräßen dann must du gar nix machen 

MFG


----------



## maaaaatze (14. Juli 2008)

Naja sicher gut ist auch das Pressen von den 2 Teilen. Das du die untere Kontaktfläche vielleicht aus Kupfer machst und das dann in ein Aluminum Roh einpresst.


----------



## K4R4cH0w (14. Juli 2008)

Also ein Rohr mit und einen Boden hab ich schon...der Boden ist aber nur 12mm dick, macht das was bzw. sollte ich einen dickeren wählen?
Die Schweißnaht währe dann übrigens auch aus Alu, d.h. es dürfte sich auch bei Minusgraden nichts "verziehen" bzw undicht sein.
Und gegen Schweißen hab ich nichts, im gegenteil, ich mach es gerne.


----------



## exa (14. Juli 2008)

na dann, warum nicht???

es gibt auch welche die löten, andere verpressen, und manche machen kleine pots aus einem stück...


----------



## K4R4cH0w (14. Juli 2008)

Und die Stärke von 12mm reicht aus?


----------



## exa (14. Juli 2008)

is schon etwas dünn, meistens liegt die um 2-2,5 cm, aber für die ersten versuche sicherlich ausreichend...


----------



## K4R4cH0w (14. Juli 2008)

Danke für eure Hilfe!
dann werd ich mich mal ans Werk machen....


----------



## theLamer (3. August 2008)

12mm reicht da kann nix passiern


----------

